# Mi to New England: Prep for Deep Snow Blizzard



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Thursday- Sunday: Chicago-across MI, all the way up New England.......
Cantore is saying a possible 14-16 inches around Boston. *(at first I thought he said 40-60!).

Have your preps in place folks! Freeze 2 ltr bottles now to place in your fridge/ top freezer. Have small bill cash on hand way before this hits, have plenty gasoline on-hand for genny/vehicle. Have bar chain oil for that chainsaw that you just got sharpened? Batteries/candles/firewood/kerosene/propane... Pet food? Hay/feed? (water for animals thought out?)

Laundry caught up? Got a water bob? You may want paper goods to avoid having to use water to wash dishes? 

Now is the time to have a BOB/Get Home Bag for your vehicle, in the event you are not easily able to make it home as usual. *(blankets/tarp/handwarmers/easy to eat food items, bottled water).

Be prepared, self sustaining, and ready to help others if needed!

-scrt


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm below the main area, and they are calling 8 to 12 inches. Nor'easters are lots of fun...for the kids, not the folks.

Matt


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dh has just left for a medical test, aprox. 3 hours from here. Snow called for there 3-5. Snow called for here,8-10.Predictions don't matter,they are always wrong,not to mention I'm on a hill. It is snowing now. Yes, I do have enough bread and milk.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

We are in the Thumb and prediction is 10+ inches of snow for us. We are used to this all winter and really this is only our second snow that will amount to anything. The pickup with the plow is gassed up and ready. wood is cut and stacked. Food is always ready, automatic genny is always ready. Bring on some snow...


----------



## Azrael (Jun 2, 2008)

Weird, I am in central Indiana and they are calling for upper 30s & mid 40s all the way through Tuesday, no snow at all.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We have no snow on the ground right now...since about 3 weeks ago! For Maine its wierd to see grass this time of year!

Oh you forgot to mention "Send crabby teenagers to their Aunt's house before storm hits outside to avoid a storm brewing on the inside the house ..." I helped her pack her clothes this am!


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Always keep 2 liters of water in your freezer. An empty freezer uses more electricity. 

Place in your frig, if you need the freezer space.


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

on the local news they said anywhere from 12-24 inches here with blizzard conditions. Should be an interesting next couple of days.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We hear these predictions a lot.

I imagine we will get 3 inches.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

You might only get a dusting.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sitting at the kitchen table in sweatpants, long sleeve shirt, and hooded sweatshirt because it's 68 degrees and raining out. I'm still chilly! 

Just got off the phone with family north of Boston. Their kids are on the way home from college for the weekend and all the preps are in place 

Son in CT has his preps in place as well. 

Waiting on just one more contingent to muster up. I don't know why they all don't just come south, at least for the winter? :yuck: blizzard :yuck:

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Been through it several times. The worst is the weight of the snow on the trees.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

secretcreek said:


> Thursday- Sunday: Chicago-across MI, all the way up New England.......
> Cantore is saying a possible 14-16 inches around Boston. *(at first I thought he said 40-60!).
> 
> Have your preps in place folks! Freeze 2 ltr bottles now to place in your fridge/ top freezer. Have small bill cash on hand way before this hits, have plenty gasoline on-hand for genny/vehicle.  Have bar chain oil for that chainsaw that you just got sharpened? Batteries/candles/firewood/kerosene/propane... Pet food? Hay/feed? (water for animals thought out?)
> ...


He did say 40-60 inches! Then he said that was just one model and he didn't think there was any way that could happen.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Just wondering what all the fuss is about. . . . . . . .

We (my area northern Michigan) just had 14+ inches this past week..........................

Ho-Hum


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

We have a granddaughter going to college out in Boston. She's been there for the last two hurricane's and now they are predicting 12-24 inches of snow. Sent her an e-mail this morning to see if she has everything together for the storm and she replied that she did. When the first hurricane happened, I called her and she already had flashlights, easy fix food etc. I was so happy with her that she planned ahead. I guess all those times she spent here while growing up she did take it all in and knew what to do.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I love the weather channel. They panic everyone most of the time. If we get snow..we get it. What can you do...


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

They do sort of hyperventilate a bit.

I am glad not to be travelling thru BOS, probably wouldn't be...


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

frankva said:


> They do sort of hyperventilate a bit.
> 
> I am glad not to be travelling thru BOS, probably wouldn't be...


You are going to be hyperventilating before you get all dug out from this one 
coastal island boy.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

7thswan said:


> Dh has just left for a medical test, aprox. 3 hours from here. Snow called for there 3-5. Snow called for here,8-10.Predictions don't matter,they are always wrong,not to mention I'm on a hill. It is snowing now. Yes, I do have enough bread and milk.


My parents live near Mt Pleasant... Same predictions. Thankful they listened and got a cord of wood a couple days ago!

-scrt


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Last thing I did last night, bring in loads of wood for the woodburner and the cookstove. Looks like we got about 8 inches, but it is drifting pretty good. We have alfala fields all arround us and large Pines on the north and west side of the house. So snow blows up and over the trees and lands arround the house. I have little micro-climates, helps when gardening.( which are just a memory right now)


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> Just wondering what all the fuss is about. . . . . . . .
> 
> We (my area northern Michigan) just had 14+ inches this past week..........................
> 
> Ho-Hum


It's not just the snowfall but the nor'easter that is driving it. Our local meteorologist said to think of the December '92 nor'easter and add snow.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lucky us a coastal low developed as a prelude to the storm....like lake effect snow...looks like southern maine will be hammered for about 30 hrs straight! Then an astronomical high tide and high winds thru Sunday.....fun, fun....looks like pam's free kindle books will come in handy!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Well it's here and something to see... snow is blowing sideways and was still have many hours to go. It's tough to see how much there is w/ all the wind but I'd guess at least 8" so far. Keep your finger crossed for me that we don't lose power. Venturing out to start the generator wouldn't be fun right now.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Helena said:


> I love the weather channel. They panic everyone most of the time. If we get snow..we get it. What can you do...


I thought I might add this: the blizzard of 1978 was not predicted probably because they didn't have the means. It caught everyone off guard and was a nightmare. Now they have something like 9 computer programs to predict the weather. 

Moral: better to know it is coming than not know.


----------



## FlowrsETC (Jan 23, 2012)

The problem with this storm is not the snow, so much. Its when the system coming up along the coast meets up with the storm causing the snow. I remember the "Blizzard of 78", the real mess was on the roads with cars crashing every which way and the plows couldn't get by and the tow trucks couldn't get thru. It was a stand still and every one on the road were stranded there. This time around everyone has to be off the road by 4p, at least in MA. Bring it on I'm ready.


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, I know that most folks won't agree with me, but 6 inches of snow last night was NOTHING. And, it doesn't look like my area of MI will be getting much more at all. Some "blizzard" ....((rolling eyes)) I WANTED the blizzard and snow. I know it's not right to wish for it, but I do.....haven't seen it really snow in the lower Michigan since I was a kid, and that was, like, 25 years ago....And I know that there will be problems with folks getting hit with that much snow/freezing rain/ice/sleet...Guess I need to move, huh? eep:


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

As of 9 p.m. more than 130,000 customers are without power in New England with the strongest wind gusts hitting 69 mph in Nantucket, Massachusetts.

Pictures here.

Be safe all.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It's more the trees, branches, and power lines getting blown down by the wind gusts coupled with the weight and blinding effect of the snow. One side of my house has 3 ft blown up on the door and the other side a bit over a foot. Those drifts on the road get really bad. You think you've got a clear road then there's a snowbank blowing across it at the clearing.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Just got an e-mail from granddaughter in Boston and she sent a picture of the windows packed with snow, can't see out of them. She said that they are plowing the roads but they keep filling in. She also told about the ban on driving, $500 fine if caught. Also said that the lights were flickering.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Many towns in CT have pulled the plows off the road - it's just too bad out.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

We have people abandoning cars on the roads. It's just crazy snow right now - easily 2-3 inches an hour for the last few hours!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been watching Weather ch and one other, and saw about where the Hurricane messed up New England - 

But - I'm really concerned about City Bound with his messed up lower apt, and not great conditions before this hits his area.

Anyone hear whether he was ready with some preps; especially a warm place to be.?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I've been watching Weather ch and one other, and saw about where the Hurricane messed up New England -
> 
> But - I'm really concerned about City Bound with his messed up lower apt, and not great conditions before this hits his area.
> 
> Anyone hear whether he was ready with some preps; especially a warm place to be.?


Actually, where he is, i believe he got less snow than the more northern areas and the flooding is no where near as bad as Sandy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks, I just remember the crude situation his basement apt was in, and this blizzard weather and possibly no electricity might really be making him use his survival skills.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

It doesn't seem like there are that many power outages. Let me check...

Yeah - VERY few outages where he is.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

North Shore of Long Island

Before:










After:


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

pretty wild night, wind howling, woke up to white out with blowing snow .

Not a good time to be out .

Parts of Maine may end up with 3 Feet of snow.

Maine turnpike in rough shape

https://twitter.com/MaineTurnpike


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I think I might have heard one snow truck every now and then, but think they're saving it for when it ends. I haven't seen once since I got up.
Hard to say how much we got yet, it's more than a few inches, but the snow is being blown around by wind, making drifts. 
Had a hard time opening the door for the dogs this morning. It had blown up onto the back porch. It was pretty cold, hadn't had coffee yet, so I didn't bother looking outdoors, except thru window.
Got to wear snow shoes to water chickens. 
Think it was 9 when I awoke, blowing hard.
No wires down where I am, dont know about anywhere else.
I've seen one car, I believe, since I got up at 6. It was driving too fast, in my opinion, but maybe driver had a good reason.....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Little_Bit_Red said:


> Ok, I know that most folks won't agree with me, but 6 inches of snow last night was NOTHING. And, it doesn't look like my area of MI will be getting much more at all. Some "blizzard" ....((rolling eyes)) I WANTED the blizzard and snow. I know it's not right to wish for it, but I do.....haven't seen it really snow in the lower Michigan since I was a kid, and that was, like, 25 years ago....And I know that there will be problems with folks getting hit with that much snow/freezing rain/ice/sleet...Guess I need to move, huh? eep:


 
Yes, I'm still a Kid at Heart and love big snowfalls.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks for checking on the power outages Annsni,

and your car looks as if it's covered with marshmallow fluff.


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

1/2hr inward in central CT has 35" snow. Standard plows and larger tow trucks getting stuck, having to send front end loaders to rescue them. Many of my friends are lucky enough to still have power. Many of them were out for up to a weeks' time from the recent hurricanes.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> and your car looks as if it's covered with marshmallow fluff.


My 10 year old daughter said "It's a marshmallow!" LOL


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

We were in the 8 - 14" prediction but only got 6! 

The last big storm we had here was in Feb several years ago - 27".


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

Just finished plowing and thought I would share that we got 34 inches of snow here in NE Connecticut and alot of places are over 4 feet of drift. I would say over all a good storm. I like snow and we got lots of powder with no power outages.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah we got the 3 feet with the 4 foot drifts, but the roads aren't plowed. Get back out there JJ overtime is calling.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I was going to plow. But the wind keep wiping this loose fluff back and forth. My tracks from feeding livestock early are covered over.

My tractor works great, but the snowblower's plume will just be so much more for the wind to blow around.

Best wait until after the wind dies down.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Just spoke to a friend of ours who works at a hospital and just got home. It took him over an hour to get home from the end of his street!! We're talking less than a quarter of a mile on a suburban street!!!


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Saw snow videos today. Anyone see the homesteaders with snowshoes and leaf blower video? The mountains in the background were great!!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

We made it and still have power. Three feet of snow and huge snow drifts. Even with the plow guy (we have a long driveway) it's still a lot of work clearing paths to the doors. Leaving snow against a door isn't a good idea - trust me. 

Tomorrow I will work on the mailbox - the snow is hard packed and up to the box itself thanks to the street plows. At least it's still standing - thank goodness for our oh so lovely bungee cord and mailbox staking. 

I haven't seen GregYohn's video but I had to put on my snow shoes to get out back & hubby tried using the leaf blower LOL. I pulled the plug on that - it wasn't efficient & all I could think was that he'd pack the snow so it would be heavier for me to move. Due to a health issue, I won't let him shovel. Fortunately, thanks to the winds there's very little snow on the roof so that I didn't have to deal w the roof rake.

My guess is we'll be hunkered down for at least a couple more days. Roads aren't great & when you come to a corner I have a feeling it's pretty much impossible to see around it to check for oncoming traffic. Time for hot chocolate.  

I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow. I was going to do it today but once I starting shoveling, if I stopped I wasn't going to be motivated to go back to it LOL.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

GregYohn said:


> Saw snow videos today. Anyone see the homesteaders with snowshoes and leaf blower video? The mountains in the background were great!!


I use snowshoes a lot, but no leaf blower 

Do you have a link?


----------



## FlowrsETC (Jan 23, 2012)

My part of Westerm MA. 28" of snow, snow drifts were higher. No power outages in my area. Some people lost heat source when the vents were covered with the snow drifts, shutting their furnaces. Feel bad for the loss of the 12 year old who sat in the running car to warm up helping his Dad shovel out. They forgot to make sure the car exhaust was free of snow, carbon monoxide got him. Good thing roads were closed, it prevented stranded cars and allowed snow crews to clear roads.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

FlowrsETC said:


> Feel bad for the loss of the 12 year old


So sad, I hadn't heard about that. 

I just remembered I didn't clear out the dryer vent so the wet clothes will have to sit in the washer tonight. Whoops.... but I'm wiped.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

so yeah, I hope winter ends soon.....and the wind dies down before I do...


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

OnlyMe said:


> So sad, I hadn't heard about that.
> 
> I just remembered I didn't clear out the dryer vent so the wet clothes will have to sit in the washer tonight. Whoops.... but I'm wiped.


The heat from the dryer won't melt the snow?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Got 18 inches of snow...drifts really got pretty bad...didnt lose our power..I read on Foxnews that there was 1- fatality in NY..I told my son that no one should have been on the roads...I checked out our local online paper and it turned out that the person who died in NY was not far away from where I live...it was a 23yr old that took his tractor out to plow his driveway at 9:00 at night he got to close to the edge and the tractor went over a 15 ft cliff and he was killed instantly..so sad!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

In Prospect, CT an 80 year woman old got killed by hit and run snow blowing on the side of the road.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> The heat from the dryer won't melt the snow?


The heat will melt the snow but with all the dampness and blowing snow, when it's done the flap may freeze shut. The next time I go to use the dryer I may have too much heat back up before the flapper melts to open. I have a fear of fire. :ashamed:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Cha-ching...
http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ted-Nemo-Snowstorm-Conn-Malloy-190586101.html
President Barack Obama has declared a state of emergency for Connecticut after the massive storm that blanketed the state with several feet of snow. 
The order means federal money will be used to help state and local response efforts. The White House announced the declaration Sunday.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Predictions are for another 6" on Long Island on Wednesday and they are watching the storm after that for the weekend. 

Looks like winter is finally here!


----------

